# freelance makeup contract , getting your name out there tips



## makeupbylindsey (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am a starting out freelance makeup artist in NJ. I recently just got my bussiness cards in and made a website ( a free one) and I am really trying to get my name out there . I came up with a price list of this




  	BRIDAL

  	Bride $60
  	Bridesmaids 50 .. $40  with booking of 3 or more
  	mother of the bride or groom $30 dollars

  	engagment/bridal photos

  	$50 for one look
  	$10 dollars for change of look

  	then for special occasions & proms
  	I will charge 35 to 45 dollars depending on the event if theres a group of 3 or more I will discount

  	also I want 50% of the cost when the party is booked


  	i need to make a contract I have been trying for hours will anyone be kind enough to help me write one ?

  	Also I am really trying to get exposure getting my name out their different places any tips on how I can do so ? I was thinking about trying to freelance for MAC


  	Thank you so much If you can help me
  	god bless and keep making magic on faces
  	Lindsey


----------

